# Crested Gecko Sore Nose



## Matt&Steph (May 19, 2008)

Hi, 

Here are some pics of our make crestie Wotsit, we noticed today when we go him out that he seems to have scraped the scales off the front of his nose.

We keep him in an exoterra with a metal mesh top. The crickets tend to run along the top of the background and we think he may be rubbing his nose against the mesh trying to get to the crickets. This is a bit strange as although he has had a few scratches before, nothing as bad as this. Anyone come across this before, or have any alternative suggestion for his injury? It doesnt seem to bother him, if you touch it he doesnt wince away. will the scales grow back?

Any help appreciated, 

Thanks









P.s. isnt he cute!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Aww bless him 

My crestie does the same...he thinks he can get out the top of his tank and he is always bashing his face on the mesh, but he has never done that much damage to himself.

I dont know what is under their scales so I dont know what to suggest....it isnt bone is it???!!


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

:flrt:awww bless him look at his tongue lol


hmm dont know what too suggest as i dont knbow alot about cresteds 

but hes stunning


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

I would place moss or something along the top of the back ground as there is that gap. This should hopefully stop this happening again.


----------



## Matt&Steph (May 19, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Aww bless him
> 
> My crestie does the same...he thinks he can get out the top of his tank and he is always bashing his face on the mesh, but he has never done that much damage to himself.
> 
> I dont know what is under their scales so I dont know what to suggest....it isnt bone is it???!!


he has has little scratches before, but never as bad as this, he tries to squish his head into the gap to reach the crickets. 
im not sure whats underneath, it looks like bone though, which is bad, but you can rub ur finger on it and he just sits there, it doesnt seem to cause him pain.


----------



## Matt&Steph (May 19, 2008)

anyone else?

totay it doesnt seem to get any worse, im going to just dab it over with a cottom bud to make sure it stays clean, any other advice?

Thanks


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

dont know much about Cresties,but i do think maybe a trip to the vets! :2thumb:

noticed your in Manc,if you need a good herp vet,let me know and il give you the details of mine 
p.s stunning lil man you got there :flrt:


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

you could cut a bit off the background so it isnt tight against the top of the exoterra .

just keep an eye on it and keep it clean , hopefully it shall heal over then when it sheds should be back to normal


----------



## Matt&Steph (May 19, 2008)

i think we'll wedge something in the gap to stop the crickets sitting up there, then he has no reason to bump his face on the mesh! he's a fairly enthusiastic hunter and has had scratches before. 

i dont want to take him to the vets if all they're going to tell me is to keep it clean with water (i dont use salted cos he likes to lick the cotton bud!) but if it gets more serious obv. i will. 

do you think that gentle cleaning is the best thing to do?

Thanks


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Hmm perhaps you could telephone a reptile vet first of all to explain the problem, maybe they can tell you if he needs to go in or not?


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

To be honest I get so sick of crickets getting on top of and down the back of the exoterra polystyrene backgrounds that I always take them out - end of problem! 

Its unlikely your geckos' nose will ever look like it did orginally although some scales may regrow after a while. Just keep a very close eye on it - if it becomes weepy, crumbly or changes colour significantly he should be seen by your vet. In the meantime it's best left well alone to allow the tissues the best chance of recovering. If it does get dirty gentle cleaning with damp cotton wool should be fine.

Keep us updated!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

yuo need to watch it doesnt get infected

i dont have a background in any of my tanks to avoid this.. its the best deicision i ever made... i HATE exo terra backgrounds...

I also never leave crix in with them... 

take out AL substrate so nothing can get under his nose when cleaning it..

also a quick question.. do you ever pop CGD on his nose and get him to lick it off.. as ive seen this causing this very problem.. they dont always lick it off properly and it causes skin to peel away..

hopefully he will mend ok.. if it gets any worse definately take him to a vet as he may be a bit run down trying to heal and some critical care forumula or possibly anti biotics to avoid infection would be god..

keep us al updated

xxxxx


----------



## Matt&Steph (May 19, 2008)

thanks for the advice, we will definatly keep a close eye on it and take him to the vets if it gets worse/infected, i think 9red is right, i'll keep it clean and dry and hope that it heals up ok.

we do handfeed with fruit puree but he's greedy and eats it all! because it happened overnight, it must be a hunting injury of some sort. 

I leave the crickets in the viv because he wont eat them from an empty tank, he just sits there looking freaked out while the crickets run over him, even if you turn the light off and leave him for a bit! 
Im going to hand feed him crickets until its healed up as he's tame enough to do this. Ill also wedge a bit of polystyrene in the gap in case he gets curious or itchy and tried to rub it again.

Its a shame the scales wont grow back like before as he's such a nice red/orange flame, but he is also missing about an inch from his tail (like this when we got him) so he's obviously a bit accident prone!

he's just bred with our extreme blonde crowned harlequin so im hoping for some interesting babies!

Ill keep you posted!

Thanks again


----------

